

Ask HN: What would you want to see in a nutrition facts food label? - palidanx

I'm the current founder of a start-up that generates FDA compliant food labels (www.quickfoodlabels).  As all of you know, reading those labels are notoriously complex.<p>For example, I think the number of servings in a package is confusing, because you need to multiply the servings by the calories to get how many calories is in a package.<p>I was wondering for the HN community, what would you want to see in a nutrition facts food label?
======
mlent
I want to know whether the food is: vegan, vegetarian, dairy-free, soy-free,
gluten-free, nut-free, certified organic, certified fair trade, and country of
origin (and whether some ingredients are from different countries).

I don't have a problem multiplying, really. Maybe something indicating how
good/bad the quantities are (e.g. green light for low unsaturated fat per
serving) or something.

------
thirdstation
I'd like to see all of the nutrition information encoded in a bar code so I
can scan it with my smart phone. That would make tracking my nutrition easier
(provided there was also an app that could make use of that info).

You could then print that barcode on register receipts for food items ordered
and on menus -- that would be awesome.

~~~
palidanx
Yea you really are hitting on the best case solution. What we are doing though
is for whoever uses our service, we are generating qr codes for every item, so
smart phone users can scan the entry and get detailed information. But that
would really be limited to the restaurants which use our service.

------
alexrson
Nutrition facts labels often give misleading information about trans fats,
which are quite unhealthy.

The RDA for trans fats is 2 grams. Trans fats are listed on the nutrition
facts in grams and amounts less than 0.5 grams are listed as 0 (this is often
advertised outside the nutrition facts label). But a serving of food with say
400mg of trans fats is actually a lot (especially if a "serving" is defined as
much less than the average person actually consumes). The simple correction
would be to list trans fats in milligram units instead as sodium (which has a
comparable RDA) and ban the misleading phrase "0g trans fats."

This may seem nit picky but I don't think we should put up misleading numbers
in the nutrition facts label.

~~~
palidanx
You are totally correct about this. As a developer generating these labels, I
implemented the rounding rules

[http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformat...](http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/GuidanceDocuments/FoodLabelingNutrition/FoodLabelingGuide/ucm064932.htm)

and it is really mind boggling

------
palidanx
Hey hn'ers, I just want to state that with the feedback on this thread, I'll
be generating some experimental labels. If anyone has any more suggestions
what they want, feel free to state it here.

------
mhprice
I've tracked every calorie / nutrient I'm eating a couple different times in
my life. I always wanted a barcode tied to a detailed (and downloadable)
nurition summary, which others have already mentioned. I also greatly
appreciated labels which reported glycemic load, inflammation factor, and
provided a colored calorie triangle, like
here:<http://nutritiondata.self.com>.

------
salahxanadu
You're right, serving size should be the package unless it is likely not to be
consumed all at once.

I have been mining the USDA nutrition database lately and have found some good
things. However, I wish it was more specific and stringent.

------
bdevine
The NRF index[1], which measures the nutrient density of a food.

[1] <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20368382>

------
snowfox
I want to see what unnatural ingredients they put into the food and their
possible harmful effects listed in the labels.

------
Mankhool
Notification for all GMO ingredients.

------
kmack
I think it'd be great to be able to see country of origin for a product and
each of its ingredients

------
DanBC
kCalories per typical serving size (with the serving size listed) and
kCalories per 100 g / 100 ml

~~~
palidanx
hmm.. for US labels, it already is kCalories per serving size with serving
size listed.. but yea there is no kCalories per 100g/100mL

------
gruseom
I want to know how the food was changed by processing. For example, how much
sugar did they add? Not just the total.

~~~
palidanx
So like a new line item drawing out something like

Naturally occurring sugars - 10g Added sugars - 20g

?

~~~
gruseom
Exactly. For as many things as possible.

By the way, I got this idea from something Robert Lustig said in a recent
interview on KQED's Forum.

~~~
palidanx
Just as a side project from our mandatory fda labeling, I'll be generating
some experimental labels and will post it on HN with feedback on this thread.

------
samstave
Date slaughtered for anything meat.

~~~
msrpotus
Or harvested, bottled, whatever. Freshness isn't just important for meat.

------
c1u
List out all the monosaccharides contained in a serving's disaccharides &
polysaccharide content.

It's so frustrating to see something like this:

    
    
        Total Carbohydrates: 75g
    
             Dietary fibre: 2g
        
             Sugar: 23g
    

... ok so what is the remaining 50g of carbs?! It makes a big difference if
it's 50g of fructose or 50g of glucose (starch or lactose). Plus, what is
meant by "sugar"? Is that sucrose (50%/50% fructose/glucose), HFCS (55%/45%
fructose/glucose), or some other disaccharide?

~~~
palidanx
From the regulations (The questions page)

N16. How is total carbohydrate calculated? Answer: Total carbohydrate is
calculated by subtracting the weight of crude protein, total fat, moisture,
and ash from the total weight (“wet weight”) of the sample of food. 21 CFR
101.9(c)(6)

N17. Does total carbohydrate include dietary fiber? Answer: Yes. Dietary fiber
must be listed as a subcomponent under total carbohydrate. 21 CFR 101.9(c)(6)

N18. What is meant by sugars on the Nutrition Facts label? Answer: To
calculate sugars for the Nutrition Facts label, determine the weight in grams
of all free monosaccharides and disaccharides in the sample of food. The other
nutrients declared on the nutrition label are defined in 21 CFR 101.9(c). 21
CFR 101.9(c)(6)(ii)

